
Show HN: Quark-IDE and a JavaScript runtime to build cross-platform desktop apps - nishkalkashyap
https://quarkjs.io
======
didgeoridoo
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20485978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20485978)

------
sl1ck731
I don't know if its just me, but the site runs extremely slow on a pretty
well-specced desktop PC. I think there might be too much going on. I gave up
trying to scroll through.

This is on Chrome 72.

~~~
mixedCase
That's a fairly old version of Chrome, try updating. It's working well here on
Brave (based on Chromium 76) but this is on a high end computer.

~~~
ComputerGuru
A release from May 29, 2019 is considered “fairly old?” If we were talking
protection against the latest vulnerabilities, fine. But for tech
compatibility? I think we just found the “hell no to backwards compatibility”
web developer in the crowd.

------
murukesh_s
Nicely done those who complained about dependency on the quark 'runtime'
should note that it would be easy for the author to provide a 'release' button
to create a dependency-free Electron bundled version that can be distributed
to all.

------
pjmlp
My desktop has plenty of features that aren't exposed to the Web, so no, it
isn't desktop like.

~~~
19ylram49
That’s not how it works. There’s a native bridge that enables you to access
and use virtually any native APIs that you’d like to via JavaScript et al. If
the native API that you need access to isn’t already exposed by the Electron
framework, you can write the bridge code yourself

~~~
pjmlp
Ah it depends on Electron,....

~~~
penagwin
It's a shared electron context, it addresses one of the many critiques of
electron (that each electron app is an entirely separate instance of Chrome),
so each "sketch" while having the capabilities of electron only have the
performance impact of a browser tab.

This is especially useful for "utility applications".

~~~
pjmlp
Ah utilities of 100MB size then.

~~~
nishkalkashyap
~100Kb*

Only as much as is the actual application logic and bundled dependencies.
Which for most cases is usually a few kilobytes or a megabyte. You can
checkout the Quark appstore
([https://dash.quarkjs.io/](https://dash.quarkjs.io/)). None of the apps is
above 2MB.

~~~
pjmlp
My task manager shows otherwise for an Electron tab.

------
dead_mall
I mean, there's already Visual Code, an Electron IDE pretty much.

~~~
nishkalkashyap
It's not an electron IDE like VSCOde or Atom. But an IDE and a JavaScript
runtime that helps you build and run electron applications.

